# Will a drain pit work in my courtyard?



## r3dmonk3y (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay I i'm a little confused.
When I was watching tv I heard of them building a "dry well". It's basicly just a place where excess water can go to.
My guess is that your concrete paver or patio flooring is covered in water and you want to solve the drainage problem.
It may be because your drit is clay based. Gravel and sand might solve your problem but i'm no exspert. If its just a small area like less then 100sq feet then that should solve your problem. But if it is bigger then 100 sq feet I recommend you make an underground drainage pipe that lead to a "dry well". Make sure you have cloth lining around the drain pipe and with pitch to dry well. 
I think dry well and drain pit should be the same thing.


----------



## chuck from santa monica (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi r3d monk3y - 

Thank you for your response. I had not heard of a "dry well" before, and I will search the internet to find out more about how to build one. Your experience is appreciated, and all details are welcome. Actually, I had planned to cut out the cement pad just over the low point in the diagram, and build a dry well right there, although I was calling it a drain pit. 

One thing, though: I am trying to divert not just 100 sq ft of water - I have 100 Cubic feet of water after a big rain. I guess that calls for a pretty big dry well. The question is, how big? 

Your further suggestions are appreciated!

- Chuck (310) 927-6101


----------

